# My last big project



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

My project for this year. I worked a internal and external works.

Russians are selling them 

http://www.montenegroprospects.com/property/green-hill-apartments-2-orahovac/


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

travunski said:


> My project for this year. I worked a internal and external works.
> 
> Russians are selling them
> 
> http://www.montenegroprospects.com/property/green-hill-apartments-2-orahovac/


Cozy!:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

How many of them did you do? How long were you on that project?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful place.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

RH said:


> How many of them did you do? How long were you on that project?


Three. With six employees, three months of work. We worked styrofoam facade.


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

My home is finish


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice Travunski


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice job looks great.


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

*I'm working on a new project*


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks good travunski, I used to do a lot of that back in the 90s around Chicago, now you hardly ever see it . Does the system you install require back wrapping?


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

paintball head said:


> Looks good travunski, I used to do a lot of that back in the 90s around Chicago, now you hardly ever see it . Does the system you install require back wrapping?


Sorry, but I do not understand what it means "Does the system you install require back wrapping?"


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

*Wallpaper*


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

travunski said:


> Sorry, but I do not understand what it means "Does the system you install require back wrapping?"


Back wrapping is taught in the certification classes from the manufacturers, Dryvit (Dryvit is the most well known in the USA),Sto,Parex, etc. they are all basically the same products with some slight differences. To properly install EIFS (exterior insulation finish system) to any building, back wrapping is necessary to insure the product will last. It entails embedding a 10 in mesh in the appropriate adhesive for the surface around all window and door openings and the bottom of the wall and sometimes the top depending on the design of the building.

In the USA EIFS got a bad wrap(no pun intended) due to a lot of applicators not following the guidelines of the manufacturers. They would'nt back wrap their jobs, (undercutting contractors who followed guidelines) and they would get water and ice penetrating the system resulting in system failure.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

nice work. You are a real professional.


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

That scaffolding looks like a death trap. I'm sure you do great work but health and safety must be top priority imo.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

cardwizzard said:


> That scaffolding looks like a death trap. I'm sure you do great work but health and safety must be top priority imo.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


OSHA would have a field day. No way would I go on a set up like that.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> OSHA would have a field day. No way would I go on a set up like that.


Different countries have different safety regs.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wje said:


> Different countries have different safety regs.


Some countries have no regs. That's kind of scary.


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Some countries have no regs. That's kind of scary.


Yep, Bosnia have no regs. It looks frighteningly, but not for to work :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking job


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

The work is awsome high quality craftsmanship without a doubt but I have to say that there is no way I would ever go on a set up like that. The most important thing is coming home to my family. Nothing is worth risking losing my life.


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good. Did you restucco yourself?


----------

